# Lameness after 3rd booster shot



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

mayasmum said:


> Hi all,
> I just wanted to share mine and Maya's experience after her vet visit yesterday. Maya is 11.5 weeks old, and yesterday we visited the vet (which she loves!!--so many new smells and people to love her!) for her 3rd booster shots and general well-puppy check-up.
> She received her 3rd puppy shot--Distemper/Parvo #3 and the first round of Lepto. She was fine for 1-2 hours after the shot, but after about 2 hours began to get very lethargic and refused to walk. She was not putting any weight on her left hind leg (where she received the shot), and was whimpering in pain. We called the emergency clinic and they said it all sounds normal and she should be back on her four feet by morning.
> Well, this morning she was still limping, still not wanting to put much weight on her left back leg. So I called our vet to see if I should bring her in. He said it sounds as though she is building up a reaction to the shot--probably not an allergic reaction. He is giving us a dose of anti-inflammatory to ease the pain, and thinks that will do the trick. I will post an update when the meds have taken effect.
> I just wanted to share this experience in case anyone else's puppy has a similar reaction. In doing research last night I only found references to the rabies shot, not to Lepto.


I'm sorry your puppy is having a reaction to the vaccine(s). I sure hope she feels better soon.

It seems like I've read something about adverse reactions to the lepto, but for the life of me, I can't remember what. There are so many knowledgable, experienced, we'll respected Golden lovers here, I'm certain they will speak up. You'll get a variety of opinions, but you'll get loads of information, too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am sorry to read about Maya's symptoms after vaccination.

If it is a reaction to the leptospirosis vaccine, there have been many reported cases in dogs of all breeds. Here is a Facebook page where owners discuss their experience/s:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/322967551247441/

SMOKE AND MIRRORS - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Leptospirosis Vaccine Side Effects - Magnesium and Health

I hope that the lameness is nothing serious and that your pup feels better soon. If you see that Maya is not getting better, I would suggest you take her to a holistic DVM asap to see what you are able to do to reverse the effects/detox of the reaction.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I hope she is back to normal quickly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're little one is having some problems from her shot, hopefully the anti-inflammatory will help her feel better. Good to hear also it wasn't an allergic reaction. 

Did the E Vet suggest an ice pack on the area?


----------



## mayasmum (Oct 9, 2017)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I am sorry to read about Maya's symptoms after vaccination.
> 
> If it is a reaction to the leptospirosis vaccine, there have been many reported cases in dogs of all breeds. Here is a Facebook page where owners discuss their experience/s:
> 
> ...


Yaichi's Mom, Thank you for these links! There is some really good information here, although it is quite scare. I think I will have a frank discussion with my vet before Maya get's her 2nd Lepto shot in 3 weeks.


----------



## mayasmum (Oct 9, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear you're little one is having some problems from her shot, hopefully the anti-inflammatory will help her feel better. Good to hear also it wasn't an allergic reaction.
> 
> Did the E Vet suggest an ice pack on the area?


The E vet didn't make any recommendations, actually, other than let her rest (which I thought was odd). I did, however, put an ice pack on Maya's hip, knowing from my own shot experiences that it can help ease the pain. Maya just seemed confused by it, though.


----------



## mayasmum (Oct 9, 2017)

*Maya update*

Thank you for all of the wonderful recommendations and support!
I got the anti-inflammatory meds from the vet, and gave half a tablet to Maya as soon as I got home. After about an hour napping, she got up and was able to put weight on her left hind leg! It took another hour or so before she was running, nipping, and walking around as normal as ever. I will continue giving her half a tablet 2x a day for another day or so just to make sure we are in the clear. 
I never thought I would be so happy to have fresh puppy bite marks on my hand; but if she is nipping playfully I know she is feeling better!
I am, however, concerned about giving her the second Lepto shot in 3 weeks. If she reacted so poorly to the first, I am concerned that the second will be worse. Any thoughts, before I run this by my vet, on whether to skip the 2nd shot? The literature I have been scanning on adverse effects of the Lepto shot suggest that Lepto is not as widespread as one would believe, not an incurable illness (it sounds as though a round of antibiotics is the cure). However, the literature does suggest that the vaccination can have some pretty scary side effects. I just don't know whether it is irresponsible to not continue vaccinating Maya against Leptospirosis; or whether it is equally irresponsible to agree to the second shot knowing that she was in so much pain after the first.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

mayasmum said:


> Thank you for all of the wonderful recommendations and support!
> I got the anti-inflammatory meds from the vet, and gave half a tablet to Maya as soon as I got home. After about an hour napping, she got up and was able to put weight on her left hind leg! It took another hour or so before she was running, nipping, and walking around as normal as ever. I will continue giving her half a tablet 2x a day for another day or so just to make sure we are in the clear.
> I never thought I would be so happy to have fresh puppy bite marks on my hand; but if she is nipping playfully I know she is feeling better!
> I am, however, concerned about giving her the second Lepto shot in 3 weeks. If she reacted so poorly to the first, I am concerned that the second will be worse. Any thoughts, before I run this by my vet, on whether to skip the 2nd shot? The literature I have been scanning on adverse effects of the Lepto shot suggest that Lepto is not as widespread as one would believe, not an incurable illness (it sounds as though a round of antibiotics is the cure). However, the literature does suggest that the vaccination can have some pretty scary side effects. I just don't know whether it is irresponsible to not continue vaccinating Maya against Leptospirosis; or whether it is equally irresponsible to agree to the second shot knowing that she was in so much pain after the first.


I’m very glad to hear that she is doing better on the anti-inflammatories. Unless the vaccines were given in 2 separate shots, in 2 separate legs (which is certainly possible) you don’t know for sure that it was the lepto vaccine which caused this. It could have been the DHPP or she could have hurt it some other way. Lepto is more common than people think, and underdiagnosed according to the infectious disease specialist I hear talk at WVC in March. It can cause liver and kidney failure and most certainly can be fatal. 

I was not planning to vaccinate Rayder for lepto because when I was in vet school we were taught that it was only for dogs with significant risk of exposure such as hunting dogs, dogs with wildlife in their yards, etc. However, when I did his puppy shots, they said that in our suburban community at just this one practice they have seen confirmed lepto in several dogs who do not meet any of those criteria. In fact, they were lap dogs!

The lepto vaccine is known to be more likely to cause an anaphylactic reaction than other vaccines, but it is still very rare. I do not recall hearing or reading anything about other types of reactions and their relative frequency. 

My advice is to talk to your vet about the risk in your neighborhood and for your dog’s lifestyle and make a decision with them based on those and her recent events.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Mayasmum*, thanks for the update. Great to hear she's feeling and doing so much better. 

*Siandvm*-thank you so much for your invaluable input and expertise you share here on the forum in threads. It's appreciated!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OnI had two customers at the pet hotel lose dogs to lepto, and both were just suburban back yard dogs. Typically, by the time it's diagnosed, it's too late to save the dog without very serious long term effects, if the dog can be saved at all.
It is a horrible way for a dog to die.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

My curiosity piece is this- she is 11.5 weeks old and has had three sets of shots?
The latest info out says that the shots should be timed so the last one of three should be after 16 weeks... if she is on a 3 week booster schedule she had a first one at 5.5 weeks, second at 8.5 weeks and then this last one. Is that right? Because if so, she'd still need another after 16 weeks or two more to get her past that timeline if the vet wants to keep on going every 3 weeks. That's a lot.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so glad she's doing better. I would also discuss it with your vet specifically about the risks and benefits.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> My curiosity piece is this- she is 11.5 weeks old and has had three sets of shots?
> The latest info out says that the shots should be timed so the last one of three should be after 16 weeks... if she is on a 3 week booster schedule she had a first one at 5.5 weeks, second at 8.5 weeks and then this last one. Is that right? Because if so, she'd still need another after 16 weeks or two more to get her past that timeline if the vet wants to keep on going every 3 weeks. That's a lot.


Many vets are recommending puppy shots at appoximately 6, 9, 12, and one more after 16 weeks these days. I personally think it's a little excessive and possibly a knee-jerk reaction in the vet community from vaccinated puppies get parvo and dying. The extra one is a factor of safety of sorts I guess.

For the original poster, we do not do the lepto vaccine because it is not prevalent in our area. I have seen some shots form cysts on dogs, cows, and horses because the needle wasn't inserted far enough and it got stuck between. As far as I know, they usually go away on their own after a couple of weeks. If the lepto vaccine is anything like the tetanus vaccine for humans, it might hurt for a week or more.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Blitz had the same reactions to the lepto shot and our vet did not want to give another shot with it in it. She said the reactions were not common. With lepto lame back leg, severe lethargy and vomiting without the lepto no reaction. You may be able to split the shots and do a separate booster of just lepto my vet is researching if using a different manufacture single dose for the lepto may work. Each manufacture uses a specific carrying agent and he may be allergic to the one that this lepto uses. My last horse was extremely allergic to fort dodges carrying agent but we were able to use another brand with no problems. Where we are there is an increased risk so I am looking for options as lepto can be very dangerous especially if its not caught early.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's a good example of why it's good to give shots alone - not double up (though this is in NO way a criticism of you. Just a good learning opportunity). Then you know better which one they reacted to. And indeed, it may be the delivery of the vaccine itself causing the reaction - not the actual vaccine (it, when you get the flu shot, it is delivered in a serum made from eggs. You would react to the eggs if you have an egg allergy).

In any event, I'm glad she's doing better. Hope her booster goes okay.


----------

